# 2007 Habanos Cut List



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Habanos Discontinued Cigars 2007 


Bolivar Coronas 

Diplomaticos No.1 

Diplomaticos No.3 

Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas 

Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas 

Juan Lopez Coronas 

Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba 

Partagas Churchills de Luxe 

Partagas Coronas 

Partagas de Partagas No. 1 

Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales 

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas 

Rafael Gonzalez Slenderellas 

El Rey del Mundo Coronas de Luxe 

El Rey del Mundo Tainos 

Romeo y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas 

Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales 

Sancho Panza Bachilleres 

Sancho Panza Coronas 

Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes 

Sancho Panza Sanchos 

Quai d'Orsay Gran Coronas 



Let the buying begin.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RIP corona. Sad indeed.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> RIP corona. Sad indeed.


That does suck...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... I'm glad I had one of the last Sancho Sanchos during the New Year... R.I.P. indeed.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lot of good ones on the chopping block .


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

man... just getting started and some of my to try list is going extinct :hn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

this is no good  well ... time to buy.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I love coronas. I've been smoking 02 Party Coronas that are among the most complex I've had. They are rich beyond belief. The RG Lonsdales are going as well...not too cool.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas


NOoOoOOOOOooOOOoooO!!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this the same list that came out last year ? The elimination of the Partags Churchill sounds very familiar to me , and the 2 Diplomaticos also .


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Is there some conspiracy against coronas and lonsdales? These two shapes comprise most of my favorites. I can only suppose the lovers of these cigars are in the minority or they wouldn't be cut. Sad Indeed!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

wij said:


> Is there some conspiracy against coronas and lonsdales? These two shapes comprise most of my favorites. I can only suppose the lovers of these cigars are in the minority or they wouldn't be cut. Sad Indeed!


You'll notice the evolution of habanos moving toward thicker ring guage cigars. There's quite a few robustos being released this year. It's a sad day in the world of habanos. Good-bye my beloved Dip #3.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Two of the best sized cigars seem to be going away, corona and Lonsdale. wish Habanos SA would ask, instead of chopping. Maybe they do, but they aren't asking me :tg 

SLR Lonsdales, Party Coronas, no justice!!!!


And why the heck cut anything from QdO, their one of the smallest lines as it is!!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

drevim said:


> Two of the best sized cigars seem to be going away, corona and Lonsdale. wish Habanos SA would ask, instead of chopping. Maybe they do, but they aren't asking me :tg
> 
> SLR Lonsdales, Party Coronas, no justice!!!!
> 
> And why the heck cut anything from QdO, their one of the smallest lines as it is!!!!


They don't seem to be listening to the people they are asking anyway, Ian. It's injustice everywhere.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is quite sad. Every brand should have a corona, lonsdale, and churchill- period!

You're telling me the most famous brand, Partagas will no longer make a corona or churchill?

It thought the 07 axe list sounds the same as the 06 axe list.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

wij said:


> Is there some conspiracy against coronas and lonsdales? These two shapes comprise most of my favorites. I can only suppose the lovers of these cigars are in the minority or they wouldn't be cut. Sad Indeed!


:tpd: Lonsdales and coronas are two of the best; every brand does them well.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Bolivar Coronas
> Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas
> Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas
> Partagas Churchills de Luxe
> ...


It is almost tragic that the above are being discontinued. I love the smaller RG's, expecially the HdM and Party's. These have to be selling well - I am surprised (and sad) to see them go.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

drevim said:


> Two of the best sized cigars seem to be going away, corona and Lonsdale. wish Habanos SA would ask, instead of chopping. Maybe they do, but they aren't asking me :tg
> 
> SLR Lonsdales, Party Coronas, no justice!!!!
> 
> And why the heck cut anything from QdO, their one of the smallest lines as it is!!!!


Was herfin's with some brothers from San Diego a couple of nights ago.
One of them made an interesting comment. Seems he knows someone who manages to find lots of odd sized & aged Habanos whenever he visits Mexico City!

MEXICO CITY!!?

Yeah, figure that's where they keep the warehouse that supplies all of the LCDH's in the Mexican market. This guy is probably a known customer down there; which got us thinking. I bet Habanos goes around to regional importers and checks to see what's selling & what's not. Based on that they go ahead & discontinue some very nice cigars not knowing that those Americans & Canadians who may buy from there (the Canadians would save on taxes) probably account for a good size of the market for those sizes.
An interesting dilemma.

Just my :2 .


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had my eye on the sancho panza CG's. Any thought on these?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Puro_Angler said:


> I've had my eye on the sancho panza CG's. Any thought on these?


Have only had one box. Mild, but a well made smoke.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Habanos Discontinued Cigars 2007
> Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales


 :c :c :c


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

How do you think they're producing all these new RE cigars


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Habanos Discontinued Cigars 2007
> 
> Sancho Panza Sanchos


Aw man.... 

These were a fun smoke.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

wij said:


> Is there some conspiracy against coronas and lonsdales? These two shapes comprise most of my favorites. I can only suppose the lovers of these cigars are in the minority or they wouldn't be cut. Sad Indeed!


:tpd:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> That is quite sad. Every brand should have a corona, lonsdale, and churchill- period!
> 
> You're telling me the most famous brand, Partagas will no longer make a corona or churchill?
> 
> It thought the 07 axe list sounds the same as the 06 axe list.


Partagas will retain the Lusi's. I believe they think that the Lusi's will be prominent enough to carry the Churchill (or close to it) size in their line.

Coronas are a good size, but in reality not really worth it considering the cost in comparison to say a Robusto. Coronas typically run anywhere from $175 to $195, and a good box of Robustos typically run anywhere from $160 to $210. I think since there is so much parity in price that many (as of late) are tending toward the larger ring gauges. :2

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Coronas are a good size, but in reality not really worth it considering the cost in comparison to say a Robusto. Coronas typically run anywhere from $175 to $195, and a good box of Robustos typically run anywhere from $160 to $210.
> ATL


Since when is the cost a factor; maybe manufacturing cost, but Coronas are easy to roll. Coronas and robustos are a world apart in taste. Robusto for the most part, are tasteless. The blends they use to achieve a big gauge in a short smoke make for less than memorable smokes. It takes a Churchill's length to make up for lack of punch in a Robusto. A Corona is a classic; even its name evokes royalty. It's also one of the oldest and in high regard. I know a lot of new smokers prefer Robustos, but Habanos should not cave in to trends that destroy the foundation of cigar shapes. So many sizes are off shoots of Coronas. Coronas may be the single most important cigar size.

As I mentioned earlier, *every* brand should have a Corona, Churchill, and Lonsdale.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

So many small RG's I'll never have a chance to try. :hn


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> As I mentioned earlier, *every* brand should have a Corona, Churchill, and Lonsdale.


Even Cuaba? :r

I'll certainly miss the lonsdales myself--those have been my favs recently. I haven't been quite as impressed with the larger RG sticks, but have faith that as the rollers and other folks in the production process gain input on what's working taste-wise, we'll see some better product in the larger RG. Well, maybe I'm just hoping. Anyway, no time like the present to stock up on what you like...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> So many small RG's I'll never have a chance to try. :hn


I'm sure you'll get chances on some of them at one point or another.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

muziq said:


> Even Cuaba? :r


Got me on that... :hn Cuaba would be exception, but they should perhaps have a Corona, just to have an equal cigar to truly set how the marque should taste on an even playing field.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm sure you'll get chances on some of them at one point or another.


That's my new quest. :ss


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

hard to take all those coronas and the ERDM Tainos going away. a huge loss inmho.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

This is the same list we've had since August or September, right?

Has anything changed?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Is this the same list that came out last year ? The elimination of the Partags Churchill sounds very familiar to me , and the 2 Diplomaticos also .


Deja vu all over again...:hn


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

croatan said:


> This is the same list we've had since August or September, right?
> 
> Has anything changed?


Here's the first list we had.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

12stones said:


> You'll notice the evolution of habanos moving toward thicker ring guage cigars. There's quite a few robustos being released this year. It's a sad day in the world of habanos. Good-bye my beloved Dip #3.


That sucks.. I LOVE small RG's


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mrbl8k said:


> That sucks.. I LOVE small RG's


Blake,
Hurry up and order more.:r


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Blake,
> Hurry up and order more.:r


:r The "submit" button is only a click away, and the answer to all my problems:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> man... just getting started and some of my to try list is going extinct :hn


Damn what to do what to do?!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Am I the only one sad about losing the Bachilleres?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> Here's the first list we had.


In other words, yes the completely gone list is the one we've known about for some time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

volfan said:


> Am I the only one sad about losing the Bachilleres?


You just gotta be prepared Scottie .


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> Am I the only one sad about losing the Bachilleres?


If I'd ever had one, I'd probably be sad.... Alas, there are only a handful on the list that I will miss. Tis probably better I don't have more to miss -- the cost (emotional and financial) might be too great.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I knew about the Sancho Panza coronas for awhile now, and am glad I picked up some. I will treat them like gold until they are gone.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

volfan said:


> Am I the only one sad about losing the Bachilleres?


In my case, I can't miss what I never had Scotty. But, I am disappointed about the Sancho Panza Coronas, they are a good smoke.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting but unfortunate trend for the coronas and lonsdales. Definitely a shame. I've been trending down toward smaller RGs these days for the more intense flavors. It's probably the demand that is missing for them, as the robusto sizes have become quite popular.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

OK! So the SP Bachilleres aren't selling, nor are the Partagas Lonsdales (cabinet). What, not enough demand overseas? FINE! Then end the *%^#[email protected]#* embargo and bring them here to the US (which is porbably the single biggest cigar market in the world), we'll buy them!!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> OK! So the SP Bachilleres aren't selling, nor are the Partagas Lonsdales (cabinet). What, not enough demand overseas? FINE! Then end the *%^#[email protected]#* embargo and bring them here to the US (which is porbably the single biggest cigar market in the world), we'll buy them!!


I'm going out on a limb to second that!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually it's definitely evidence of low demand for these types. End the embargo!! Or give them to us in the US.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

If they don't want them I'll take them! :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

How can they stop making a Corona? LAME!:BS


----------

